# Ivor Lewis Esophagectomy-Laparoscopic?



## AMBarber (Dec 18, 2012)

I need some help with several cases that are being done by our surgical oncologist with our thoracic surgeon.  
They are doing the Ivor Lewis Esophagectomy. 

The surgical oncologist is doing his portion "laparoscopic assisted" altho he does make a 6 cm incision midline at one point in the procedure for the pyloroplasty.  (We have been billing an unlisted code for these cases when done alone.) 

The thoracic surgeon does "a 6th intercostal space posterolateral thoracotomy" for his portion of the procedure.  Which is clearly an open procedure. 

So.....  how do you bill for cosurgeons (which they are) when one is performing laparoscopic and one is performing open?  

Any suggestions?  Comments?  HELP! 

Anna Barber, CPC, CEMC
AH/SM Medical Group
Medical Practice Auditor


----------

